# 2007 GT i-Drive 4 4.0 - Anyone recommend this bike?



## Newbie101 (Mar 12, 2008)

The 2007 GT i-Drive 4 4.0 Mountain Bike is now on sale for $749, down from $1099. This would be my first mountain bike should I decide to get it. Can anyone recommend it?

Thanks!


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

Newbie101 said:


> The 2007 GT i-Drive 4 4.0 Mountain Bike is now on sale for $749, down from $1099. This would be my first mountain bike should I decide to get it. Can anyone recommend it?
> 
> Thanks!


I was looking at that bike recently for my first FS purchase. I chose this one instead:
http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.8173/.f?sc=19&category=55

All around a better bike. About 5lbs lighter too!


----------



## grnxb (Jan 8, 2006)

here's the reviews: http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/xc_full_suspension/product_127981.shtml


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Its a good bike for the money but keep in mind it is an entry level bike. Most of that five pound weight difference stated above is in the fork. Stock the bike weighs in at about 34 pounds. I actually have the I drive 4 5.0 and I replaced the fork with a Rock Shox Reba race from another bike I had saved some major weight.
I have been happy with my bike and have had no problems with it after about 6 months of abuse. The bike climbs exceptionally well and with an upgraded fork will handle most descents. The I drive 4 line however is not ment for big drops so keep that in mind as well.
Best of luck


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Newbie101 said:


> The 2007 GT i-Drive 4 4.0 Mountain Bike is now on sale for $749, down from $1099. This would be my first mountain bike should I decide to get it. Can anyone recommend it?
> Thanks!


That bike looks like it will do the job for normal XC mountain biking. Don't expect to be jumping off stuff or riding really tough trails. I like the spec on most of the bike except for 3 things.

Tektro cable disc brakes. Some bikes for the same price come with hydraulic disc brakes
The SR Suntour fork. I imagane that fork is really heavy and I haven't heard too much about them
Truvativ 5D Crank. This is a pretty low end crank, and don't expect it to last if you ride hard.

Another bike to look at at Performance which as the same price you are looking at is the Mongoose Otero Super. The specs are better, and it's got adjustable front and rear travel and a more beefy frame. You could use this bike to at least try all different disciplines of mountain biking. Check it out at performance too.
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25169&subcategory_ID=3050


----------



## bigdoug2005 (Feb 25, 2008)

I just got the Otero Super a couple weeks ago and it seems very well built for the money. My only complaint is that there is no lockout on either shock, but that is really not a big deal. The Tektro hydraulic brakes are very nice even though they are a mainly OEM brand. Gears shift easily. You'll need a special shock pump for the rear shock since its air.


----------



## metfoo (Sep 13, 2007)

i looked at the idrive 4 and the otero, but ended up with the teocali for the same price. It was a toss up between the teocali and the otero, but i was given way too good of a deal on the teocali ($500).


----------

